# Eye problems!



## Erinc (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, the past week my left eye has been bothering me. The whites of my eyess look bloodshot. I've had some pressure too around that eye. How did your thyroid eye problems start? Will this get better once my thyroid levels get closer to normal. I see the opthamologist in a week. Should I call my optometrist or family doctor to check it out? I am so stressed about this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I didn't notice it until I was diagnosed with Graves. After it got worse, mostly my right eye, it started feeling dry and teared a lot in the afternoon and evening. Script for my glasses changed often as well. In the year and a half since diagnoses it has not gotten much worse. I am seeing my opthomologist 9/2 since I now have to decide whether to have RAI or surgery, tried remission, no go.


----------

